# Iugr twins



## Gemmaleanne23

hey I'm just looking for a bit of advice or reassurance really.
I'm 31 weeks with twins, twin 2 has always measured a bit behind but dropped to the 10th percentile at 24 weeks, twin 1 was on the 50th but at my 28 week growth scan she'd dropped to the 12th and is now also on the 10th percentile at my 30 week scan, while twin 2 has been gradually dropping and is now on the 7th. Iv been having twice weekly Doppler scans and ctg's along with fortnightly growth scans and consultant appointments.

The plan so far is to get to 34 weeks and if their growth is still not substantial to induce (although with both breech right now it's looking more like a section)

I'm getting myself in an awful state, I have no idea what to expect with regards nicu, what problems they may have, wether I'll get to hold them before they get taken, if they'll be able to wear clothes etc.

I have two other children at home and this is all adding to the stress and worry. At 34 weeks how long is the average nicu stay? 

Thankyou for any replies X


----------

